# HELP-Auto Window switches stay illuminated



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Sometimes when I shut the goat down the lights for the electric window switches stay illuminated and I can get in the car with no key in the ignition and roll the windows up and down. Sometimes the lights go out at shut down. I cannot figure out what causes this but over time it will drain the battery if not driven. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's normal for this if the car is shut down and the key is still in the ignition. Once the key is pulled from the cylinder or a door is opened everything shuts down except the delay in the headlights which will turn off in accordance to the delay time you selected. 

To have the windows operational with the key out of the cylinder and you out of the car is not right. Sounds to me like the delay feature in conjunction with the key is not functioning properly


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

yea man, you should be able to shut your car off. unil you open the door you should basically be able to use alot of the accessories. get the electric diagram and follow it to the problem. did you happen to put an electronic start or aftermarket alarm or cd player? maybe a wire is mis spliced.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> yea man, you should be able to shut your car off. unil you open the door you should basically be able to use alot of the accessories. get the electric diagram and follow it to the problem. did you happen to put an electronic start or aftermarket alarm or cd player? maybe a wire is mis spliced.


I have done no mods to the car what so ever. The thing is it only does this sometimes like 10% of the time or less. Like right now I could walk out to the car open the door and roll in the windows up an down without a key.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I went out and now when I open and shut the glove compartment the lights to the window opener go off and on. If I shake the glove compartment door the light flickers off and on. There must be a loose connection or something.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats interesting, maybe if you unhook the battery for 5-10 minutes, it might fix it, cause it will reset the computer and everything.

I dont know just a thought


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Well it turned out to be a major electrical problem that Pontiac had to fix. I am going to pick it up this morning and I will report on the actual repairs.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Please let us know. It sounds like the BCM or bad connection at the BCM.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
I've had a simular problem with my 05.
When you put the key in, you have to push in to start (normal operation).
Turning off and removing the key, the grey center of the ign switch doesn't
pop out as it should. This keeps it in Accessory mode until it times off.
I have to reinsert the key, and pull it out fast, to get the center part to pop out.
Sometimes I can just push on the center of the switch with my finger to pop it out.

Larry


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Please let us know. It sounds like the BCM or bad connection at the BCM.


It looks like you win the prize. Here are the exact words on the work order.

"Power windows stayed on at all times power. N6634/ADD OLH repair bad connection at BCM 1.10. Trace circuit to BCM, inspect connection relay too, making noise, removed connector from BCM and reeconnect back. Ops OK now."

He did perform a bunch of other inspections that checked on OK. The good news is it was all covered by warranty. I did not realize that the electrc windows worked at all times regardless if the key was in or out or the doors were open and closed. I am glad that is fixed too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:coolThats cool you got it fixed. I did not see your post earlier could have saved you a trip to the dealer. Knowing the theory of operation is the key to troubleshooting. The BCM controls almost everything that goes on. This quote really sealed the deal also, because your BCM is behind the glove box.


GOATTEE said:


> I went out and now when I open and shut the glove compartment the lights to the window opener go off and on. If I shake the glove compartment door the light flickers off and on. There must be a loose connection or something.


----------

